# Trojan fight wear back again?!??



## Trojan Fight Wear UK (Nov 1, 2013)

Well! I'm back! For good!.. Back in the UK after a spell in Thailand, Indonesia! New Zealand n Oz! Don't go travelling to Thailand tho people because you don't come back.. Haha! Only went for 6 months and ended up meeting some great people who hatched a plan to lay roots so that's what we did! Hope you all are good and well! Can't wait to get back into the swing of things.. And give the banter.. Bet a few of ya lost faith but I don't blame ya but I'm back now so any as fire away!  Ps Marc can ya send ma username n password over to me on this account for my old account because it's been that long I can't remember it! Hahahaa! Oh and I'll need ma new avatar sortin? Thank you you beautiful mannnn


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome back Trojan, maybe best to cointact Admin (Katy or Lorian) as Marc hasn't been on this forum for almost 2yrs now.

I could've gone all spooky on ya and said "but Marc has been gone for..... 10years!" But I relented 

Welcome back though mate, great to have you here.


----------



## Trojan Fight Wear UK (Nov 1, 2013)

Glad to be back mate.. cant wait to get on with things. Who else has dropped of the face of UKMMA then? just me lol..


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

well after the great Spambot war of 2011,not many have come back  slowly rebuilding the place. Lots of exciting changes on the horizon though mate


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

asif147....I couldn't have put it any better myself.

This man knows his stuff! ^^^


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Speaking of spam... Asif turns up just in time.

BTW, welcome back to the site sounds like your travels were fun, it's pretty quiet in here these days.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Change is afoot round here I can asure you of that.

The spam is a mood killer. It's kinda like saying the wrong name in bed, you can never get that original spark back, not matter how hard or rough you push it.


----------



## Trojan Fight Wear UK (Nov 1, 2013)

AlanS said:


> Change is afoot round here I can asure you of that.
> 
> The spam is a mood killer. It's kinda like saying the wrong name in bed, you can never get that original spark back, not matter how hard or rough you push it.


Hahaha ha ive done that before now.. Wrong name in bed :S Well I can assure you people that the dawn of silence is now over expect banter and LOUD NOISES at all hours of the day and night  missed you guys.. Travels were refreshing and I'm certainly glad I went it was amazing.. Back to reality now tho lets get this forum back up and runnin shall we! I've got boxing, mma, and ma clubs coming out my ears ill

oat the ukmma forum link to the members now


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

always great when members oat it haha

yeah the old members are more or less moved on, but I try my best to get the place buzzing again.

but if you know people who'd wanna join for the banter please for the love of god SPREAD THE WOOOOORD.


----------

